# What year did Sears start carrying imported lightweights?



## rustNspokes (Jun 14, 2013)

The earliest catalog I've found on the net that includes the imported lightweight models is the  1952 Christmas edition. I'm trying to figure out when Sears first started offering them. I'm assuming it has to be somewhere around 1950-1952? Does anyone have any ideas?


----------

